# It's Just A Jump To The Left



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

And then a step to the right...:laughing:


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Yep, nothing wrong having a little fun in the shop.:laughing:


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Hahahahaha*

Looks like Hugh Laurie from House. :laughing:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Pretty cool skeleton hand. The whole dancing/zombie thing is pretty retarded though.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Somebody got too much time on his hands!
Tom


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Pretty cool skeleton hand. The whole dancing/zombie thing is pretty retarded though.


It's a deal from the Rocky Horror Picture Show movie. They used to show the movie at the old Polk theater in downtown Lakeland every Saturday at midnight in the 80's (and also lots of other places around the country). It's one of those corny movies were the audience participates.

I always thought about checking it out in the theater but never did. 

I think they show it on Halloween night now. We might take one of our kids next year and embarrass them.:laughing:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

dmh said:


> It's a deal from the Rocky Horror Picture Show movie. They used to show the movie at the old Polk theater in downtown Lakeland every Saturday at midnight in the 80's (and also lots of other places around the country). It's one of those corny movies were the audience participates.
> 
> I always thought about checking it out in the theater but never did.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I knew what it is. I just thought the guy's rendition of it in the video almost made it not quite worth watching. I have never seen the movie but I do live just a few miles from the Polk Theater in Lakeland and drive by it on a fairly regular basis. I've thought about going just to see what it's all about. But then I watched a few videos on YouTube from the movie and decided, well, it can wait. :laughing:

but when Polk Theater shows it you can drive by and see people dressed like freaks standing around on the sidewalk with bated breath. I think it's one of those "had to have been there" things.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Texas Sawduster said:


> Looks like Hugh Laurie from House. :laughing:


+1... Hughs a better dancer :laughing:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for posting it dmh. I got a kick out of it. But then, I'm easily amused.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> but when Polk Theater shows it you can drive by and see people dressed like freaks standing around on the sidewalk with bated breath. I think it's one of those "had to have been there" things.


Yea, probably why I've never been.:blink: But I figure why not check it out at least once. I"ll let you know when we go. You bring the toast.:laughing:

BTW, just so there's no confusion. That's not my video. It's belongs to Steve Ramsey from Woodworking for Mere Mortals. If you've never heard of him, check him out. He has a unique way of looking at woodworking.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

We used to go down to the old Roxy theatre many many years ago and see the Rocky Horror Picture show on Saturday nights. Bring your toast and your newspaper and your spray bottles. It was good fun back then. Either way, love the skeleton hand. Thanks for posting the video.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I'd kind of like to see the movie in my own home at some point in life. I'd probably feel out of place if I went and saw it in person. You know, the only person not dressed up and who doesn't know the script word for word. Who knows, I may like it. 

Or maybe i'll just stick to Jesus Christ Superstar and The Nightmare Before Christmas. Now those are musicals I may never tire of.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I've not been since it became a freak show. I did see it when it was actually being played seriously. Its a little different from most vampire movies. :0 You used to be able to rent it from Block Buster, so its still out there somewhere.


----------

